# Custom RS4 (aston martin royal cherry) correction and modification



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

WARNING: massive thread, if you aren't into correction shots go ahead and skip to the end. There is a lot to see

This car was with me for some time. It was done in stages so the images are in order, but sometimes spaced far apart. 
Let me start with the car is a total beast. High spec, loads of custom touches, and a marmite colour. It REALLY stands out

First jobs on arrival were changing wheels, suspension parts and stripping stuff like badges and reg plates

DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Grille before

DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Close up

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After (half a day of my life i wont ever get back)

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Close up

DSC_0018 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Stripped the light tints off

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst other bits were being dealt with i started on the repaired areas. The front bumper had predominantly been painted, the bumper also and one wing

DSC_0027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The results on digging around in soft solid paint

DSC_0035 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Now onto the bonnet. The kind souls who had worked on it previously decided to leave some long pigtails

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0038 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I had to edge out multiple areas many times

DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This was as far as i was willing to take it. The car was due at a show and although we want the front end painting, time was not on our side.

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

My friend from the photography emporium was over for a brew and took some shots. Most were of doing a lot of thinking and not much else lol

QEZV3853 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

SDRJ8386 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Work on the wing

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

UCNX1706 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much better, typical soft paint reaction to compounding. On to rear quarter

P1060124 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060125 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

You can see both the improvement, and the mess hard compounding was making

P1060127 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss plastics were also compounded

Before
P1060128 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

During
P1060130 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After
P1060131 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer view

P1060129 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
P1060132 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

On to the rear, and the owner had had new carbon badges made all around, so this needed removing also

P1060133 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This was all compounded while clear

P1060135 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After compounding it was time for refining. The car was to be finished in polish angel, so there are even further steps after refining to amp up gloss also

Before
DSC_0084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

During

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50 on the bonnet, you can see an increase in colour and depth

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

More during shots

DSC_0093 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0098 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0107 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some finished shots after a coat of midnight sun on the PA

DSC_0110 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0113 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0118 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0121 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0122 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0123 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0127 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0129 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finally some outside shots, no real sun though 

DSC_0130 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0131 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0133 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0134 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0135 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0136 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0137 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0140 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0141 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0143 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0144 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0146 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0138 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work.

Actually really like the colour.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeez Matt.......you never cease to amaze...

May well bring my Rallye to you once she's done!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hard work rewarded :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate marmite, but I love this colour. Awesome as always.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Excellent work, but it's not an Aston so why mention the paint?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Excellent work, but it's not an Aston so why mention the paint?


Aston Martin paint/colour....


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow Matt. Yet again you surprise with you sheer attention to detail. Looks like a beast to work on

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

You certainly keep churning some great work out, Matt and here's an example of yet another one.
Colour doesn't do anything for me but in the flesh it may look different.
What PA product did you use under the MS please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

That looks amazing stang!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

The detail on the grill is Awesome.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Matt - the car is now looking the way it always should have. 

Simply fantastic. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Top work Matt :buffer: legend !!!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Top work,looks great! Wasn't keen on the colour at the start but after you had worked your magic it's grown on me


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work - looks familar, think I saw this for sale a while back.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like that, both the colour and the write up. As always, you continue to ehance your reputation :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah looks amazing. Amazing shots and 50/50's
Car looks properly fantastic on the finished shot!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work as usual! Not my cup of tea for the colour though.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! It's always good to see your work and your write up.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Awesome work.
> 
> Actually really like the colour.


Me too!



Mikesphotaes said:


> Excellent work, but it's not an Aston so why mention the paint?


As mentioned its the paint not the car, and behaved like all aston paints do, rubbish lol



camerashy said:


> You certainly keep churning some great work out, Matt and here's an example of yet another one.
> Colour doesn't do anything for me but in the flesh it may look different.
> What PA product did you use under the MS please.
> Thanks
> Dave


Escalate and master sealant dave



Offset Detailing said:


> Great work - looks familar, think I saw this for sale a while back.


Yes more than likely. He sold his blue one, instantly regretted it and went out and bought this lol


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love the colour and what a save. Top job


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wasn't sure on the colour at first but after going through the thread and seeing the finals looks really nice!
Super finish you've got on it, can imagine the owner was over the moon!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic work Matt.:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Outstanding as usual


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Top job, top car, top colour... TOPS!


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

great work, but im on the fence with the colour.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice work! )


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

An enjoyable one to turn around I'm sure.

Not surprising it looked tired in the before pics given it's AM paint:wall:

Good stuff:thumb:

Chris


----------



## O.P. (Jun 12, 2015)

Fantastic work and nice looking car.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thing of beauty Mat that I think justifies you as one of the top detailers in the country _Including Scotland _ Daz


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> An enjoyable one to turn around I'm sure.
> 
> Not surprising it looked tired in the before pics given it's AM paint:wall:
> 
> ...


I know right! Still amazes me to this day and probably shouldn't



zippo said:


> Thing of beauty Mat that I think justifies you as one of the top detailers in the country _Including Scotland _ Daz


Thank you sir, appreciate it


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a really nice colour......... on a really nice car!!

Would sell my wife for one of those..... (_or give her away..... which ever!!)_


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice job, the color is weird for me but not ugly


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My favourite pictures are the moody ones of the man at work. Nice use of shadows.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

top work matt as always the car looks amazing that colour looks great on an audi and what a finish you brought out totally stunning


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That looks stunning what a Finnish.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I personally really like the colour, there looks like there is real depth and gloss in it now in those outside shots, great work/ finish.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW!!! The colour is very odd on an Audi I agree the finished result is still magnificent though!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stunning work as ever Matt :thumb:


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Literally awesome 

Fabrizio


----------



## random (May 7, 2011)

It amazing how i went from not being keen on the colour to swinging the other way post detail. Great turn around


----------

